# Water Heater Body Bags.



## LEAD INGOT

Rector Seal makes an EZ Haul, reusable water heater disposal bag. But it's made out of canvas, and Im thinking after a couple of bad, rusted out ones, that thing is going to get roached. Anyone know of any other manufactures, possibly a vinyl lined one for easy cleaning?


----------



## Phat Cat

We use the disposable ones from Shubee.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Hey PC, do they work pretty well for your guys?


----------



## TheMaster

They have those shubee bags on their website for about 4 bucks each. I think they are nothing more than extra large contractor garbage bags. I would compare the two beore I bought the shubee.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

TheMaster said:


> They have those shubee bags on their website for about 4 bucks each. I think they are nothing more than extra large contractor garbage bags. I would compare the two beore I bought the shubee.


 I checked them out and ordered 10. They are 3 mil plastic $ 3.74 each. I think I'm going to order the rector seal bag as well, and double bag em'. I have one to take out of a basement that is a rusted out leaker. I think it will be easier this way, I hope.


----------



## TheMaster

Look at this website and then compare that to shubee price.

http://www.lyndist.com/Contractor_Trash_Bags.htm

Now here is the link to the shubee. Second row of items is the water heater bags....
http://www.shubee.com/

Look at the price difference...WOW


----------



## TheMaster

38" x 59" size 3 mil thick is 34.50 for 50 bags......at the 1st link I posted. 3.74 EACH at shubee.

To shubee's credit their bag is 6" taller.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I just take 3 or 4 mil poly, lay it on the floor and put the W/H in the center and make my own bag. A little duct tape and a roll of poly will go a long way.


----------



## TheMaster

Choctaw said:


> I just take 3 or 4 mil poly, lay it on the floor and put the W/H in the center and make my own bag. A little duct tape and a roll of poly will go a long way.


I use the box the new one came in. i use the sides to lay down on the floor and the bottom of the box to put the old heater on. Old blankets and plastic work great.

Seems like the legs on old water heaters would rip right through anybag....those legs can be sharp.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

TheMaster said:


> 38" x 59" size 3 mil thick is 34.50 for 50 bags......at the 1st link I posted. 3.74 EACH at shubee.
> 
> To shubee's credit their bag is 6" taller.


 Hell I can get the 60 gal 4 mil bags for .91 each. Hell I could use 2 per heater and still be cheaper than shubee. And 4 mil instead of 3. Thanks TM.


----------



## Phat Cat

LEAD INGOT said:


> Hey PC, do they work pretty well for your guys?


We ordered when we placed our first Shubee order. They worked good enough; however, I thought they would have been thicker. No problem with them breaking and the cost is in the job. In most applications they are not needed. Every once in a blue moon, you are hauling one out and the H.O. has white carpet. 

TM - thanks for the link, I won't buy anymore from Shubee. :no:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

bag up a water heater? Load that freaking thing up and get to the next call now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:furious:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Anyone have any experience with the rector seal bags or any other heavy duty type water heater bag. I'm not interested in anything plastic, I want durability.


----------



## deerslayer

Put 2-3/4 B/I caps on it put a heavy contractor bag over the top of it and flip it upside down! Sharp legs and the leaky side are no problem


----------



## gear junkie

I use real body bags. Good up to 75 gal.


----------



## Catlin987987

We have changed 1000's of HWT's and I think only 2-3 times we have gotten rust on the carpet. 
-Just drain the tank
-Take a garbage bag and fold it in half
-Put it on the dolly with 20 pieces of paper towel
-Have the tank leg sit on the dolly with the paper towel
-Have a beer


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

I agree they are not needed on every one but maybe a few times a year I wish I had one. I use thick plastic some duct tape and a piece of cardboard. It would be nice to have a quick and easy bag I could just zip it up in.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

TRUMP said:


> The Original Water Heater Bag company is making some great bags for removing an old water Heater. There are one use 6 Mil. versions that fit up to a 100 Gal. Water Heater and Professional Contractor versions for dependable repeated use... at a fraction of the cost of the Water Heater Hauler. All of their stuff is Made in the USA! Call em' *** *** ***x


take your spam and shove it....I only use body bags for those that piss me off...


----------



## OpenSights

TRUMP said:


> Wow, should we report you as having a Mental Issue or what? I have been a Licensed Plumbing contractor in Illinois for over 25 years and have found a great product... if you wish to use a "Body Bag", that is your choice.


You’d think with 25 years in the plumbing trade that you could follow the rules just as code. But you failed. Join the correct way.


----------



## skoronesa

TRUMP said:


> Wow, should we report you as having a Mental Issue or what? I have been a Licensed Plumbing contractor in Illinois for over 25 years and have found a great product... if you wish to use a "Body Bag", that is your choice.





https://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/








.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> You’d think with 25 years in the plumbing trade that you could follow the rules just as code. But you failed. Join the correct way.


I would ban the entire account, all he is a spammer and posted the same stuff on the ridgid forum. He could also put hidden links and more spam down the road.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> I would ban the entire account, all he is a spammer and posted the same stuff on the ridgid forum. He could also put hidden links and more spam down the road.


Good info! I’m not on the ridged forum.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> https://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



LOL..the most far left bunch of idiots out there making up the fake news....


----------

